# NEED ID Cynotilapia Afra "Purple Lupingu" *PICS*



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all,

This fish was sold to me as a Male Lupingu by one of the online retailers, But I am seriously having doubts. All the pictures on the internet look nothing like him. In fact he looks more like a Metriaclima Pulpican. They do have them in stock as well which they were briefly one of my choices so it wouldn't be so bad but the problem is I purchased 2 males to 6 females (other male in male tank).

The females though do in fact look like lupingu's. Both were stated to be sold out of same tank E08. Anyways here is the pictures tell me what this guy is please.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would still say it's a Cynotilapia species, just maybe not "Lupingu". Don't think it's a Met. pulpican, as those pretty consistently only have 5 bars in varying degrees of darkness, and usually have a distinct "beard" (dark chin and throat). Pulpican's don't have yellow in the tail, either. Yours does have the really long ventral fins more typical of a Cynotilapia afra type, too.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous....just gorgeous.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Can see why you are worried http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... upingu.htm
But I dunno if it will change with age or not.

My guess is yep they have had a mix up.

Those two should not realy have been in the same tank.

Far too easy to bag up the wrong fish.
Metriaclima pulpican
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_kingsizei.php

All the best James


----------



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for the comp razorback. this is why im confused when he flares up he gets the dark beard just like pulpican, but again pulpican does not have yellow in it lupingu do. The thing is the females are starting to bar up like a male and they actually look like lupingus (i think they sent me more than 2 males). Regardless i like him he is a pretty fish. but now im bummed as i wanted a breeding harem for this rare fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SMoKe0uT said:


> thanks for the comp razorback. this is why im confused when he flares up he gets the dark beard just like pulpican, but again pulpican does not have yellow in it lupingu do. The thing is the females are starting to bar up like a male and they actually look like lupingus (i think they sent me more than 2 males). Regardless i like him he is a pretty fish. but now im bummed as i wanted a breeding harem for this rare fish.


I am going to be totally honest....I am more of a hap/peacock guy but that fish makes we want to set up another tank. I haven't kept a strictly mbuna tank in many years but that is one of the nicest mbuna I have seen. Congrats.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you could send a photo of him to the guys you got him from and tell them your concerns. Those guys that have the Cynotilapia afra Lupingu in tank E08 have a pretty good reputation, and if they shipped you the wrong fish, they will most likely make good on their mistake. I've dealt with them a lot, and I would try letting them fix their mess up before I got too upset about it.


----------



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah even though i dont think he is lupingu. he is what id call a stud fish. i have another male equally as pretty in my show tank.

i dont think they would have 2 diff species in the same tank though do you? other then thier mixed? because the females look more like lupingu with the yellowish and barring going up into thier dorsal fin (these are the ones i think may be real lupingu males) then 2 of the females look like true females with a purple brownish silverish body all the way around.

thanks for the help.

Im going to try and breed these regardless if they are lupingu or not. I doubt highly they are hybrids coming from this reputable dealer. i just pulled a mbamba for suspected bloat. stringy white feces. im hoping none of the others are affected. im not going to treat the tank just yet but anymore signs from any other fish and its metro and Epsom. Id hate to lose this colony. 1:5 on both lupingu and mbamba. looks great.

Amazing looking fish though only one i have that is this lavender purple color. really unique.


----------



## SMoKe0uT (Aug 27, 2011)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I would still say it's a Cynotilapia species, just maybe not "Lupingu". Don't think it's a Met. pulpican, as those pretty consistently only have 5 bars in varying degrees of darkness, and usually have a distinct "beard" (dark chin and throat). Pulpican's don't have yellow in the tail, either. Yours does have the really long ventral fins more typical of a Cynotilapia afra type, too.


Just to note he does beard when he flares up thats why i suspected pulpican. but like you said he has a little yellow in his tail and dorsal with the purple. also his teethe are sharp like a cyno.

I call him laker. (no pun) (Big NBA & lakers fan lol)


----------

